# Stretching: The Truth - NY Times



## Hawke (Aug 26, 2009)

Stretching: The Truth 
[yt]BtPZZorRpMo[/yt]

I need to research this more. 

Anyone know more about this?

I came across dynamic stretching around 2002 and have seen some amazing results, but not sure if this couldn't have been done with regular stretching.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 26, 2009)

I use to do most of those in the video and they worked fine but I also still did static stretching as well. What I found interesting was that I was training non-sport Sanda at the time and just about every single warm-up and the majority of drills were dynamic stretching. I dont so any of the things in the video anymore but I do still do the Sanda stuff, it just seems more applicable to martial arts. Of course this isnt really all that surprising since it is a martial art.


----------

